# 3rd IUI success...anyone?



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, 

Just wondering did anyone have success on their third IUI?, we had two last year, responded well but bfn's on both. I have PCOS and we have decided to take a break this year so i can concentrate solely on losing weight before doing out third IUI. Also, if you did get a BFP, is there anything you did different on the third go that you think helped?.

Hoping for some success stories  .

Thanks, Gems xxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Gems
You might want to take a look at Sammysmiles 3rd IUI diary on the member treatment diaries. Im sure it will perk you up no end.
Love Karen xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi gems  

I also have PCOS had sucess on my 2nd IUI and I think the biggest factors that contributed to my BFP was the way they did my IUI and the fact that I was so relaxed and happy in my 2ww and I kept myself busy with other things so I wasn't thinking about it. Sorry for the lengthy explanations!

On my 2nd IUI everything went wrong (in the beginning anyway!) when I went for my scans nothing was growing and up until then I had always ovulated at the same time and always had 2 big follicles. At my 4th scan, just before we were about to give up on this cycle, there was 1 follicle and my lining had improved so the Dr said to do ovulation tests and call my clinic once I had a positive result (so I didn't have the trigger injection this time). I finally had a positive on cd21 and I had the IUI about 24hrs after my positive test. Hubby's sperm was only 2 million this time which was quite a shock so we really didn't expect this one to work.

I think that one of the things that really contributed was the way they did my IUI. On my second one they said that they had changed the procedure slightly and I had to have a full bladder. This was because they scanned me whilst they did it so they could see exactly where they put it, it was really good seeing it go in on the screen. Also when you have a full bladder is squeezes the uterus and makes it a better shape for the sperm. It took much longer doing it this way but at least they know its going in the perfect place, and it obviously works!

I didn't really change my diet except for adding more fruit (lots of strawberry's as the colour red is meant to help) and veg and drinking more milk. 

Throughout my 2ww I was extremely busy as I had a cousin from Australia staying with me so I was in London all week jumping on and off tubes drinking in bars and generally rushing around. It was also my sisters wedding and I was chief bridesmaid so that really kept my mind off the 2ww. Most of the time I forgot about the treatment and didn't even think that I could have been pregnant, hence all the alcohol that got consumed! It was strange that for the first time in 2 years I wasn't panicing about it.

Not sure if any of this has helped but I hope so. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your treatment and keep me updated with how it goes.

xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay in replying.

*Karen...*Thanks hun, it did indeed perk me up .

*
ClaireyFairy...*Thanks hun and congrats. I will def be asking about doing it the way your IUI was preformed. Thats really interesting. One thing i asked my clinic is if they could do the IUI closer to the trigger next time, i had it about 36 hours after on both, but they refused.

xxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Gems

I too asked my clinic if the insem could be the next day from scans (day after the trigger) as I know I ovulate generally around 24hrs after the shot. Because its my 3rd and final go, they agreed. Maybe worth pushing your case? They told me its because they expect ovualtion to be 36-44 hrs after the trigger but everyone is different and if the follies are large, who knows when they will pop on their own?

Lots of luck on your 3rd shot


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Mrs Brown...*We are prob going to change clinics due to the success rates but i will bear that in mind for the future.

xxx


----------

